# Simple Shot Black Latex Inconsistent?



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi,






I just cut into my second roll of .5 from Simple Shot and test it out today. I had a hard time pulling to my anchor point. It was only 54 degree out. I got home and used the micrometer. Sure enough, it wasn't the slight chill, it was the extra .05 added. Has anyone experience this?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The main problem with elastic is that it's "made in china ". They have little quality control but the rolls I have, have been excellent. It's kind of a toss up. We have to take the bad rolls with the good ones.
Nathan May replace your roll.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow! Nice Mic...
That really shows me how long I've been retired... lol. I worked heavy industry but none of us ever had a digital mic 
Just the old dial it down .0001 manual style that I still use 20 years later...

I really like the Simpleshot bands and now... I will put a mic on them because I have felt some strength differences before, but never thought about checking them out until I saw your post 
Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

No problem. Just cut them a tiny bit narrower to get the same draw weight that you were shooting with the .50mm.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The instrument in the photo is a digital caliper, not a micrometer.

Just saying.

Curious, also, if you measured a piece of your previous roll, and what those results were. Or if you have measured multiple purchases from other suppliers?

I like the performance and durability of the SS .50, but I've only purchased one order.

And, I confess, I admire Simple-shot for successfully competing with the Chinese producers.

Having inspected a bit of rubber back in my working days, I can say it is a daunting challenge. Mostly because it is an organic material, and changes with time and environmental conditions. Secondly because it can be distorted by the measuring device, and additionally because we don't know the calibration status of your calipers. My calipers might get a different reading of the same sample. But my calipers are certainly well beyond their calibration certification, and I have no reason to fix that! LOL!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the Simple-Shot latex is made in China. I wonder if they buy from the same manufacturer as GZK, BSB or USSOP.

"We knew that there had to be something better and we have worked closely with the world's very best latex manufacturer in China to develop what we believe to be the best slingshot flatband on the market!"


----------

